# Suche alte 3D Objekte



## tobee (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich suche alte 3D Objekte (1500-1700).
Unter anderem Gebäude, Fahrzeuge, Militär Fahrzeuge usw.

Kennt jemand interessante Links oder ganze Seiten die sich mit 3D-Objekten aus diesem Zeitalter beschäftigen?


----------

